# problem with a few mispelled words



## Ravita

Hi guys,

I have a few lines from a conversation that I need to translate. I tried with google translator, but there are a few words that it missed, probably because they were mispelled or typed with a non-Polish keyboard.
*
no i duzo rozmawialismy ->* _  So we talked a lot _ 
* no i kktorejs nocy sie mu wlaczyl tulimis ->* [here my guess is that _*kktorejs*_ stands for _którejś; _and I think _*sie*_ is _*się*_] _Well, one night with him has set a tulimis_ [???]
* no i zaczal costam* *->* [I couldn't find _*costam*_ anywhere, so maybe it's* coś tam*, I don't know] _so we started something_
* no i tak wyszlo, ze costam bylo, ale go powstrzymalam w koncu ->* [again, is *costam* actually_ *coś tam?*_]  Well, happened so that was something there, but it finally stopped
*wlasciwie po krotkiej dosyc chwili ->*_quite properly after a short time_
*i nie chcialam nic wiecej *_*->*_ _I did not want anything more_

So my question is... what's tulimis? If I split it into "tuli mis", google says it means "to cuddle", which kinda fits. Is this what it is?
 And does it say what they actually did or does 'costam' just mean 'something'? 

Thanks!


----------



## Ben Jamin

This conversation was deliberately made difficult to understand by a third party, so I doubt if you are authorized to follow it.


----------



## perevoditel

Hi 

_Tulimiś_ is Polish newspeak, which comes from _tulić misia_ - to cuddle a bear  It's a stand when someone wants to cuddle with others (it's especially about us, guys  )
About rest - you're 100% right


----------



## Ravita

Ben Jamin said:


> This conversation was deliberately made difficult to understand by a third party, so I doubt if you are authorized to follow it.



Well, the author of the messages being my girlfriend, I just wanted to know to what extent I should get mad.


----------



## Ravita

perevoditel said:


> _Tulimiś_ is Polish newspeak, which comes from _tulić misia_ - to cuddle a bear  It's a stand when someone wants to cuddle with others (it's especially about us, guys  )
> About rest - you're 100% right



Ok, thanks! so they started to cuddle, then after a bit she didn't want to any more. Right?


----------



## LilianaB

I don't know anything about _Tulimis_, but as to the rest I agree with Perevoditel. _I finally stopped him_, not _it stopped_. They just cuddled.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Ravita said:


> Well, the author of the messages being my girlfriend, I just wanted to know to what extent I should get mad.



What kind of spying equipment do you use?


----------



## dreamlike

I hate to break this to you, Ravit, but from the bits you have provided it is not clear whether your girlfriend didn't like being picked up by this man, at first, at least. Besides, the message was not meant for your eyes, so posting it here wasn't a nice thing to do (to say the least, I think it's punishable).


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Dreamlike. Why do you assume that Ravita is a man? That this is his girlfriend. There is nothing wrong with posting this text for meaning check-up. The site is more or less anonymous. What is really the issue?


----------



## Ben Jamin

LilianaB said:


> Hi, Dreamlike. Why do you assume that Ravita is a man? That this is his girlfriend. There is nothing wrong with posting this text for meaning check-up. The site is more or less anonymous. What is really the issue?



Because it is both unethical and even illegal to spy on other people. Have you a problem with understanding this?


----------



## LilianaB

I don't see anything related to spying here, Ben Jamin. It is not written in any kind of cryptic language. You just give too much credit to the inventiveness of some people. This is a regular text, carelessly written -- with a lot of misspelled words, and some new slang words. Nothing sophisticated. Why do you judge without knowing the circumstances. Maybe a mother found this letter in her twelve year old daughter's room while cleaning, or an aunt she is staying with. Her mother would most likely speak Polish. Maybe a policeman is investigating a rape, or a molestation case.


----------



## kirahvi

Ravita did say in post #4 that the messages were written by his/her girlfriend and he/she wanted to find out what they say to know to what extent get mad.


----------



## dreamlike

I don't have to assume anything because the OP made it clear that his girlfriend is the author of this message - and she clearly didn't want him to find out about the facts therein contained. It is as clear as it can be that she deciphered the messages to make it difficult for the OP to translate them using the Google translator. 

If you ask me, this qualifies as spying - and I agree with Ben Jamin, it's very unethical, and one can be held accountable for it.


----------



## LilianaB

Sorry, it was not in post one, and I did not go through all the posts again. Anyhow, it is not for anyone to judge what someone wants to have checked. The person's life may depend on it. She did not encrypt the message, come on. She was just typing too fast and some letters got doubled and some words got stuck together. It happens sometimes to me when I am trying to type 160 words per minute.


----------



## dreamlike

All right, I might have got carried away - so there's no knowing whether she was just typing too fast or deciphered the messages, but if her intention was the latter, she could've done better than that, I'm bound to say


----------

